# Willow-Pregnancy --Bad ending.



## Missy (Feb 27, 2012)

I decided to make a post to track development get advice since this will be my first kidding in a very very very long time, and my first Kidding alone with a FF. Willow is a Saanen, she is registerable from a long line of show dairy goats. I am hoping all is well. If this kidding goes well and her udder looks nice, I may get her registration papers after this. She is bred to a spotted nubian.

 How is everything looking? I am hoping she is pregnant, She has not came back in heat since mid December. The little black arrow indicates where her udder is. I could see the teats but they were not showing up much with all her hair. I will give her a bit of a trimming before taking pictures next time. lol. 

Day 40








Day 73(today)


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 27, 2012)

she looks bred to me.


----------



## Missy (Feb 27, 2012)

How does her udder look thus far? Can you tell if it is properly attached...ect...


----------



## Missy (Mar 29, 2012)

Note she doesn't regularly stand like this, I think she was a tad annoyed with me clipping around her lady parts as she had her tail clamped down. Surprisingly she was way better behaved than my other doe who is much friendlier normally. 

In the last week Willow has become so much friendlier, allowing us to pet her and love on her without a hassle, normally she hangs back and avoids human contact. 

Day 105


----------



## Missy (Mar 29, 2012)

Wow, sorry about the large pictures, and judging by the hack job I just gave her(in my defense I had a pair of scissors and no clippers) she may never let me near her backside again. Poor girl.


----------



## Queen Mum (Mar 29, 2012)

Hack job?  Not from where I'm sitting.  It looks great!  Wow, what a change.  And I like the big pictures.  I can see better.


----------



## fanov8 (Mar 29, 2012)

Looking good!  Where are you at that you still have snow on the ground?!  Holy cow!  I'm thinking it's time to open the pool here!


----------



## Missy (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks QM You make me feel better, still about(I say about) 50 days to go. I am nervous and excited. This will be my first kidding in a loooong time. I was hoping Tippy would have kidded first as we are really bonded(not after today), but I am thinking Willow and I will do just fine together. She is a FF, I think her udder is coming along quite nicely. She is not really big, so I am hoping for either one or two nice small kids, which are already potentially sold as pets/brush/pack goats as bottle babies. The buyer is under the understanding however that if I get a spotted doeling from this, it may be staying.

My other doe Tippy(Oberhasli) although the nicest goat ever(usually-a bit more tempermental as of late) Is not much to look at udderwise. she is also supporting an extra teat. very small up near the base were her larger nipples are. Her mother and father are both champions, but this default sent her to me-there loss is my gain. I am hoping she doesn't pass it on to any of her kids, but anyone who gets a kid will be notified and show Tippy's udder. I am hoping it doesn't cause me too much trouble milking.




The buck both my girls are bred to:


----------



## Missy (Mar 29, 2012)

fanov8 said:
			
		

> Looking good!  Where are you at that you still have snow on the ground?!  Holy cow!  I'm thinking it's time to open the pool here!


lol, look closer it is Willow's hair not snow It was in the 70s-80s here last week and the 40s-50s this week. Next week is looking like the 60s. I am in upstate NY near the Canada/Vermont border.


----------



## fanov8 (Mar 29, 2012)

Shoot, I was looking at day 73 with the snow!  

Can't wait to see if you get any spotted babies!  He sure is a handsome buck!  I love his white belt!


----------



## Missy (Apr 23, 2012)

Lol, February, where the snow was, was about the only snow we got this year lol


----------



## Missy (Apr 23, 2012)

I was able to get a couple pictures while she was enjoying her grain bribe...

Belly shot @ 130 days, She is not very big is she? This picture is pretty accurate in her size. How many does anyone think she will have?






Udder shot @ 130 days:


----------



## manybirds (Apr 23, 2012)

she's a pretty doe. if its her 1st or 2nd kidding i'de say 2 if she's kidded before than 1. just guessing


----------



## Missy (Apr 23, 2012)

This is her first kidding. I keep looking at the goats as big as houses on here, she is not even close. She is a full Saanen bred to a nubian who is 1/8th Alpine.


----------



## Missy (Apr 30, 2012)

Wow, I can feel the stress building. Less than 2 weeks to go!


----------



## crazyland (Apr 30, 2012)

Willow and the buck are gorgeous! Can't wait to see their babies!


----------



## Missy (May 1, 2012)

crazyland said:
			
		

> Willow and the buck are gorgeous! Can't wait to see their babies!


Thank you. I am so excited as well.  By the looks of your Signature, we are in the same boat. Willow is due in May and then Tippy is due the first week of June(We was bred on January 4th and 5th and only those days.


----------



## Missy (May 6, 2012)

Question- Since today is my day off I have spent more time out with the goats then I generally get to do. I noticed that for the last about 3 hours Willow has been walking around making short mumbly mmmmms. I have also caught her several times looking at her backside and mmmming to her belly. She is at day 142. There is no discharge although everything looks a bit more swollen. Her udder is also significantly tighter and rounder looking, just not shiney. ligs are soft, not tight as compared to my other doe who is due next month. She is still eating well. Though feeling her belly one side is softer and more palpable and the other side is much harder. The softer(baby) side has a kid way down almost under her at the bottom and is amost the length of her belly-and quite active as well. If she continues to progress and has her kid(s) what is the chance of survival this early? I am adding some pictures, I will see if I can make them better but she was not having anything of the camera today. Reminder she is a FF.


----------



## ksalvagno (May 6, 2012)

What breed is she? If she is a Nigerian Dwarf, their gestation is about 145 days so that would be fine. If she is a full size dairy goat (or any size for that matter), then if they give birth within about 10 days of their due date, the kids have a good chance for survival. Never any guarantees though.


----------



## Missy (May 6, 2012)

She is a Saanen.


----------



## RPC (May 6, 2012)

I think day 140 is the first worry free day of problems. Most standard goats go between 150-155.


----------



## Missy (May 6, 2012)

I hope so. I am probably going to kick myself for saying this, but I want her to hold out a bit longer! lol. Don't get me wrong I am extremely excited for her to kid. I just want her to do it when her babies are ready


----------



## Missy (May 7, 2012)

Hardened yellowish/goldish colored stuff on tail and a little on he lady parts. Udder remains the same, Ligs gone, I can touch my fingers around her tail head completely....also yawning???? Eating well though, asif I have not fed her in a week. lol


The doe code is going out the window on this one. My other half and I completely rearranged our schedules so someone will be home at all times all the way to day 160. hehehe.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (May 7, 2012)




----------



## Missy (May 7, 2012)

Still walking around yelling. I think she is just messing with me. lol.


----------



## drdoolittle (May 7, 2012)

My doe Ida was yelling quite a lot the night before she had her baby-----so maybe it will be soon.  Both of my does who have had their kids delivered them when nobody was home!  Maybe that was a good thing.


----------



## Missy (May 7, 2012)

Here is an udder and a lady part picture. Still got some time left? Or very close? what do you think?













Sorry the pictures are not shrinking properly.


----------



## Missy (May 7, 2012)

Sorry about the crooked pictures. and the very upcloseness of the photos, poor girl wanted me to comfort her, and all the while I am snapping pictures, my camera was slightly tilted I think.


----------



## Missy (May 9, 2012)

Here udder is much more round now. Still walkingaround, eating like a pig and still has some normal looking discharge. We had a change in plans though. My other half has to bring his father to a doctor's appointment in Saracuse tommorrow and will be gone all day. I have to work a 4 hour shift from 2p-6p tommorrow so I will be gone from about 115p-645p. That sounds like a perfect time to kid right? lol.


----------



## Mamaboid (May 9, 2012)

Missy said:
			
		

> Here udder is much more round now. Still walkingaround, eating like a pig and still has some normal looking discharge. We had a change in plans though. My other half has to bring his father to a doctor's appointment in Saracuse tommorrow and will be gone all day. I have to work a 4 hour shift from 2p-6p tommorrow so I will be gone from about 115p-645p. That sounds like a perfect time to kid right? lol.


Sounds about right.


----------



## crazyland (May 9, 2012)

If there was ever a better time to kid it would be then!  
anyone able to give her a quick check while you are at work?


----------



## Missy (May 9, 2012)

My mother may be able to pop in. I will have to check and see. Though she probably will end up laughing at me


----------



## yankee'n'moxie (May 10, 2012)

I can't wait and it isn't even my goat! LOL


----------



## Missy (May 10, 2012)

Well she decided that she would not be having her kid(s) today. Although I will be checking up on her throughout the night. I didn't even think it was possible, but her udder is even bigger tonight. Even her milk spickets are more swollen, and she pawed up her bedding something awful. Maybe she is holding out for Mother's Day.


----------



## Missy (May 11, 2012)

Now she is consistantly "talking" (atleast I think it is to me) to me is short soft little maaaas. She has been continuously getting up pawing and laying down for the last hour....


----------



## cutie123600 (May 11, 2012)




----------



## GLENMAR (May 11, 2012)




----------



## SDBoerGoats (May 11, 2012)

YOu know, all the stress and worrying is gone at my place for a while, with Hannah finally kidding, so I finally have a chance to sit around and eat some popcorn while you wait! HAHA.
 Well, not for long I guess, because I just remembered, I have bottle babies again.


----------



## Missy (May 11, 2012)

No babies yet.

Willow decided to get me going tonight though. We went to boyscouts and came home to her sitting, yes sitting, like a dog in the middle of her pen with her back to us yelling her head off. So I bail out of the car while it is still moving, my other half must have thought I lost it, dash across the yard calling her name which she ignored, I fnally make it into the pen just as she stands up walks over to me and rubs her head on my side. The doe code is kicking in...


----------



## SDBoerGoats (May 11, 2012)

I'm sorry..........it's not funny.........but I think because Hannah finally had hers that all that stress is being released. I pictured it all in my mind, her sitting there with her back to you, screaming and you jumping out of a moving car.....   and I just lost it.  the kids just came in the house and they think *I* am the looney one, sitting at the computer, laughing.


----------



## Missy (May 12, 2012)

I guess thinking about it now, it was kind of funny. Not at the time though


But....


We have boom!!! Just when I thought her udder couldn't get any bigger, it did and now it is all shiney


----------



## autumnprairie (May 12, 2012)




----------



## RPC (May 12, 2012)

Sounds like babies soon. Good luck.


----------



## Missy (May 12, 2012)

Nothing new to report yet


----------



## Missy (May 13, 2012)

Willow decided to go into active labor around 5am, things were progressing rather quickly now. After a few hard pushes, I saw the fluid sac come out, followed quickly by a hoof, then another hoof, no sac. Upon further investigation, I realized the kid's nose was also there, all correctly positioned. As Willow continued to push with no progress, I called every vet in the area as well as a goat midwife. The vet's all said that it is a normal presentation and to just pull with the contractions. I tried this and quickly realized the problem. The kid was too big. The midwife arrived, and together she further investigated the situation. The baby was way too large. By the time the vet called for an update and to let me know she was about 10 minutes away, Willow had completely given up. We lost her before I had hung up the phone, The baby had torn her almost completely through to her butt. We decided to act quickly and open her to try to save the kid or any others there may be. To my surprise, there was only one kid, a buckling about the size of a 3 week old kid, he also was not alive by then.


----------



## autumnprairie (May 13, 2012)

I am so sorry


----------



## redtailgal (May 13, 2012)

OH no!  What an awful morning you've had.

  I'm so sorry.  

I dont know what else to say.


----------



## dhansen (May 13, 2012)

Having goats can bring such joy and sometimes, such heartache.


----------



## Missy (May 13, 2012)

I just felt so helpless  

On a positive note, the midwife did an exam on my Oberhasli doe who is due in 18 days. She thinks that there will no problems with Tippy's delivery as her baby is much smaller.  Please cross your fingers for me.


----------



## PotterWatch (May 13, 2012)

So sorry it ended badly.  We had a similar thing happen with our first doe, lost her and a kid.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch (May 13, 2012)

*Oh no so sorry!  *


----------



## dwbonfire (May 13, 2012)

oh noo!! SO sorry to hear about that, what an awful experience..


----------



## Missy (May 13, 2012)

Thank you all, it is comforting to know that there are people out there who feel the same way I do and understand.


----------



## GLENMAR (May 13, 2012)




----------



## drdoolittle (May 13, 2012)

I'm so sorry you had to go through that.   Poor Willow.


----------



## fairview610 (May 13, 2012)

So sorry for your loss!


----------



## Roll farms (May 13, 2012)

I'm so very sorry.


----------



## bonbean01 (May 13, 2012)

Awww....so very sorry...how awful for you


----------



## Mamaboid (May 13, 2012)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## lapiloto (May 13, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Mossy Stone Farm (May 14, 2012)

I AM So very sorry, it is just heartbreaking 

Hugs


----------



## Pearce Pastures (May 14, 2012)




----------



## that's*satyrical (May 14, 2012)

So sorry to hear this


----------



## TTs Chicks (May 14, 2012)




----------



## SDBoerGoats (May 15, 2012)

Oh no....,.I am so very VERY sorry you lost her and the baby....


----------



## Mzyla (May 15, 2012)

My deepest condolences! I don't wish for anybody to go through such an ordeal.
Hugs to you


----------



## ksalvagno (May 15, 2012)

I'm so sorry. That is a hard one to deal with.


----------



## jodief100 (May 15, 2012)




----------



## Missy (May 15, 2012)

Thank you all again. I talked to her breeder last night, she had never heard of a kid that big being born to a FF, and she said she never ever has had a kid that big in any of her does. She was very comforting and reasuring that it probably wont happen again with my beloved Tippy. My current biggest concern is poor Tippy, was bred 18 days after Willow and the 2 of them have never been seperated. I provided her with my little nubian kid, which seems to help a little, but her appetite has gone way down. Although she may just be getting picky and tired of eating grain and greens s she is still munching a bit on hay and didn't walk away from apple slices and bananas.


----------



## llrumsey (May 24, 2012)

I'm sorry for your loss, it is so easy to get attached to the ladies.

I have lost 2 doelings in the last 2 weeks, both were from different ladies but the youngest of twins.

The night before they were fine next day, laying almost dead in their shed, I cried when I burried both of them.

It's funny each doe has their own personality, and we get so that we talk to them just like people and personally I like my goats better than most of the people I know.

Just wanted to let you know I understand your pain and God be with you in your sorrow.


----------



## marliah (May 24, 2012)

Oh I am so sorry  our ff lost her kids this spring but I can't imagine losing momma too. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------

